# Pretty good site.



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I googled up this site earlier when I was looking up some tips for catching crappies. Just wanted to share it. Hope it helps someone out there.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, Vance's site is informative. Thanx for bringing it up. LakeRaider


----------

